# 11 Month Old Puppy Not Listening At All



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

cagey77 said:


> Good old George will absolutely not listen. I take him to the dog park and he will not come when called. It's like I don't even exist and the moment I get near him to put his leash on him to leave, he takes off. It's driving me nuts! When will this stage end?!!
> View attachment 876958


George is cute!! Unfortunately, this will never end unless he has consistent training  As long as dogs are more fun than you and you walking up towards him always means he gets to leave the fun, he will never return to his name.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like George is a teenager. I took Rukie back to classes when he hit this stage and it helped alot. We did a Canine Good Citizen and an intro to Agility--Working as Partners. It was just what we both needed. Also you should do lots of recall training. Every time you call him he needs to come. Rukie was good at coming when he was a puppy and then suddenly he wasn't . I got some great advice here








Rukie lost his recall


We have a small fenced area and around 1.5 acres of open field to play in. Until two weeks ago Rukie had about 95% instant recall and the other 5% he would always come just not instantly. Chasing frisbee and running free on the hill is his main source of exercise. Two weeks ago he got the...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com




We worked hard on it and he matured and now he has a great recall.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to puberty. Its important you enroll in classes again at this point.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Sounds like George is a teenager. I took Rukie back to classes when he hit this stage and it helped alot. We did a Canine Good Citizen and an intro to Agility--Working as Partners. It was just what we both needed. Also you should do lots of recall training. Every time you call him he needs to come. Rukie was good at coming when he was a puppy and then suddenly he wasn't . I got some great advice here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to the thread because I'm in a similar boat. I snorted at your response here because I strongly resemble this remark:

"Thanks for the encouragement. I tend to get discouraged by his setbacks."

😅 🤪

Logan (at 10 months) is doing about 75% of what he would do before adolescence consistently. He's smart as a whip. We are working on focus. He is so aware of everything. He needs to be doing, doing, doing. On a positive note, by 7:30 in the evening he goes completely chill and relaxes for the rest of the night.

He starts his second series of classes tomorrow and I work with him every day. I'm also in touch with someone to start agility foundation type training once he's done with this second obedience course. I don't want to wish any of his time away because puppies, and even adolescents, are highly entertaining at times. I'm sure some of the exuberance will be missed when he's an adult.


To the original poster, George is so sweet! The dog park would be hard -- especially at his age. He's having a grand time with friends. Perhaps call him to you a few times to play while he's at the park, so every time he comes to you in the dog park it doesn't mean it's time to leave. I don't know that Logan would find me more interesting if he was loose with a bunch of fun friends playing.


----------



## cagey77 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the posts. Yeah George is the sweetest and most goofy golden I've ever had, just wont listen. I'm trying to enroll in classes but covid is making it more difficult to find some.


----------

